
The dilemmas of trying to live ethically - steve_w
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jun/12/the-dilemmas-of-trying-to-live-ethically
======
unusximmortalis
Even when we see a great green field and stunned by its beauty we start
running around enjoying it we step on living things. When we breath we breath
living things as well. It is impossible to exist as far as I know without
burning/kiling. The key I think is to be conscious about it; when you are
conscious about it your experience is different, you know the full balance,
you know and accept with humbleness, your future decisions will be in tune
with you the conscious one.

